

Rocket Internet is going Public - alixaxel
https://ipo.rocket-internet.com/

======
alaherta
Took them 2 years but they finally made it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5016242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5016242)

